# Help ID old tricycle, please!



## RonE65 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 25, 2020)

This is a PAL tricycle. The seat is not original to the trike because PAL used a distinctively designed seat. Here's a similar PAL tricycle showing the correct seat - https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-antique-1950s-pal-superbike-485495469 - notice the identically designed rear step plate. 

The badge on this one appears to be a store brand which is how many tricycles were sold that were actually made by another company, in this case PAL.

Dave


----------



## RonE65 (Jul 26, 2020)

Thank you for the lead, Dave.   The body shapes and paint markings are identical to the PAL.   Mine is a bit smaller size (7" rear wheels and 11" front wheel).   This belonged to my wife who rode it when she was 4 which would have been around 1952.  Her family were big fans of Montgomery Ward which may explain the name plate although I could not find a Wards logo that even closely resembles what looks like MW on the name plate.  Any chance that Wards or whatever brand could have used a Troxel seat because she thought it was all original?   But then, she was only 4!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 26, 2020)

It's always a possibility Troxel rubber topped seats were used on some models of PAL trikes sold through Wards. To be honest, this is the first PAL trike I've ever seen badged for a store brand, so it could be quite possible. Plus, since this is your wife's childhood tricycle I'm sure she would remember what it looked like when brand new. Those style Troxel seats were used on many tricycle models in the 1950s. I received a Garton tricycle back in 1953 having the same style seat.

Dave


----------

